# Oppo Question



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm ordering the Yamaha 3050 next week. I also have the Oppo 103. Those of you who have Oppo's,do you run your Video thru your Receiver or bypass & go straight to the Tv? Since the Oppo's Video Quality is Top notch it seems going thru the Receiver is defeating the purpose of having the Oppo! Am I wrong? Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Going through the receiver with a 1080p signal would not get touched at all as it should just pass through however where the OPPO shines is if your doing any upscailing of DVDs or other non HD content.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1, when an AVR get a processed signal, it just passes it through untouched.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I run my Oppo: Audio to the receiver and video direct to the TV.

For me, the receiver is a "middleman" and a middleman always take something from a transaction. Therefore, I take no chance and by pass the middleman.

Since I do not have electronics that could measure any difference, I take no chance and run direct.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

JimShaw said:


> I run my Oppo: Audio to the receiver and video direct to the TV. For me, the receiver is a "middleman" and a middleman always take something from a transaction. Therefore, I take no chance and by pass the middleman. Since I do not have electronics that could measure any difference, I take no chance and run direct.


Thanks everyone! I think I'm going JimShaw route & connect straight to the Tv. It's nice to know it "Shouldn't" cause any degradation of the video signal but to make absolutely sure,I'll bypass Thanks Again!!


----------



## lesmor (Dec 30, 2009)

JimShaw said:


> I run my Oppo: Audio to the receiver and video direct to the TV.
> 
> For me, the receiver is a "middleman" and a middleman always take something from a transaction. Therefore, I take no chance and by pass the middleman.
> 
> Since I do not have electronics that could measure any difference, I take no chance and run direct.


Would I be correct in thinking that if you go direct then you cant see the AVR's GUI / Menu or am I missing something?


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I did a test on my 103D by hooking up direct and also going thru my receiver and I couldn't tell the difference. I have it going thru the receiver now and am also using the HDMI input on the Oppo to run my Direct TV thru in order to use Darby. I'm very happy with the setup. And you are correct, if you run straight to your display you will not be able to see the receiver GUI/Menu.


----------



## lesmor (Dec 30, 2009)

chris0228 said:


> I did a test on my 103D by hooking up direct and also going thru my receiver and I couldn't tell the difference. I have it going thru the receiver now and am also using the HDMI input on the Oppo to run my Direct TV thru in order to use Darby. I'm very happy with the setup. And you are correct, if you run straight to your display you will not be able to see the receiver GUI/Menu.


Thanks
That's why I abandoned the idea,loosing the AVR menu was worse than any, if any, perceived loss in image quality.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

chris0228 said:


> I did a test on my 103D by hooking up direct and also going thru my receiver and I couldn't tell the difference. I have it going thru the receiver now and am also using the HDMI input on the Oppo to run my Direct TV thru in order to use Darby. I'm very happy with the setup. And you are correct, if you run straight to your display you will not be able to see the receiver GUI/Menu.



All you will have to do is to take an other hdmi cable to connect into a hdmi output from the receiver (I think that most of receiver now have 2 hdmi outputs, isn't it?) in an other hdmi input of the TV. When you will want to see the menu of the receiver, then select the right input in the tv.


----------



## lesmor (Dec 30, 2009)

FargateOne said:


> All you will have to do is to take an other hdmi cable to connect into a hdmi output from the receiver (I think that most of receiver now have 2 hdmi outputs, isn't it?) in an other hdmi input of the TV. When you will want to see the menu of the receiver, then select the right input in the tv.


Thanks for the suggestion. 
Yes my AVR does have two HDMI outputs but as I use a projector running a second long HDMI cable just for the menu is not practicable in my situation.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jre56 said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I'm going JimShaw route & connect straight to the Tv. It's nice to know it "Shouldn't" cause any degradation of the video signal but to make absolutely sure,I'll bypass Thanks Again!!



If you decide to run through the receiver, you won't have any issues.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> If you decide to run through the receiver, you won't have any issues.



+1. 
I also agree with not losing the gui from the avr. Adding another cable would work as described, but then you have a second cable to hide, and then mess with another remote(universal notwithstanding), changing inputs back and forth etc. as long as you have the avr set to pass through it will be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 5, 2014)

For a year after getting a 3d projector I had to run directly from oppo because the avr hdmi didn't support 3d. Then got a new avr a year or more ago and changed back to routing through it. Zero difference in video either way. Having the avr gui back as mentioned is a big plus. 
I share the through avr opinion.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I run my Oppo 103 through my Yamaha cx-a5100, to my Darbee Darlet, and then to my projector, and there is zero difference IMO vs bypassing the AVP..


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

ellisr63 said:


> I run my Oppo 103 through my Yamaha cx-a5100, to my Darbee Darlet, and then to my projector, and there is zero difference IMO vs bypassing the AVP..


Again you Guys are Right! I ran my Oppo 103 thru my Yamaha 3050 & it appears to be No Degradation in Video Quality! Thanks!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

